# I ended up with massive vet bills after adopting a cat!



## Autumnkat (May 24, 2009)

HI, I am really looking for advice here, as I feel I have been stung by people who I adopted a cat from.
Bascially, I adopted a cat from a charity rescue home and signed an agreement that said I was taking on a cat in good health. 4 days after I adopted the cat, I took it to my vet for a check and I was told the cat was not in good health. He had a hole in his tooth, tartar build up on his other teeth and was probably going to get worse.
I informed the charity of this and they basically said that it was now my responsibility now I had signed for him and would not help with vet bills.
We have ended up paying over £200 in vets bills over the past 6 weeks for our cat, and are still arguing with the charity about who is responsible. 

I have two other pets who are insured, so that I don't run up large vet bills, but I was told by my insurance company, that for my rescue cat I would need letter off vet mentioning any previous conditions (which they would not insure him for) and a letter to say he is in good health. So I am still not happy that I have had a cat for 6 weeks, paid over £200 in vets bills and the charity say they are not responsible!

Is this right? I signed a contract saying I was taking on a cat in good health, and because he wasn't, haven't they broken their contract?

I am so upset by this, and barely have any money left to help this cat.

Please could someone give me some advice as to where I stand.
Thank you x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

That does not sound fair at all, it takes a while for a hole to develop in a tooth! and for teeth to be in such a mess.

I hope you manage to get some help with the costs of the bill at least from the charity rescue.

I am not at all to sure where you stand though, but i hope someone can answer.

Congrats on your new cat though


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi sorry to hear about your kitty, the "charity" is responsible - I would go higher and complain to whoever is in charge assuming they are a large charity.

Legally I don't know where you stand but I would seek advice on this, it is alot of money to pay out for a cat in such a short space of time.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you tried Citizens Advice Bureau? I understand that the Sale of Goods Act states that any goods (whether a cat or a tv) should be "fit for purpose" and "AS DESCRIBED" in any promotional material selling it. Your story indicates that perhaps your furchild was not "as described" when you paid for him/her. I am not a legal adviser so I would suggest you consult someone who is qualified.


----------

